# Bergbau - wo am meisten farmen?



## Cultural (29. August 2010)

Hallo also da ich jetzt gold für Cataclysm horten will farm ich immo mit meinem farmchar (pala) eiskrone ab, aber naja ich seh nich sooo viele vorkommen deswegen hab ich mir die frage gestellt wo gibt es mehr vorkommen?




PS: Ja ich hab gahterer + Datenbank


----------



## Pristus (29. August 2010)

in Tausendwinter gibts massenhaft Saronit und auch Titan


----------



## DonPraeder (29. August 2010)

Ich würde dir auch Tausendwinter empfehlen, da kann man immer schön im Kreis fliegen, und nach einer Runde spawnen die Vorkommne wieder neu!

Was sich auch immer ganz gut lohnt, ist, meiner Meinung nach, das Sholazarbecken, besonders am Rand gibt's relativ häufig Saronitvorkommen!


----------



## Fámeless (29. August 2010)

Im Sholazarbecken und in 1k Winter gibts viel saronit/titan


----------



## Calinna (29. August 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Wenn du hauptsächlich Titan farmen möchtest, dann auf jeden Fall Tausendwinter. Hier fällt auch noch jede Menge Saronit bei ab.

Ansonsten Sholazar, immer im Kreis fliegen, da gibts massenweise Saronit und ab und an auch mal ein wenig Titan.


----------



## Chosir! (29. August 2010)

jap hab die selben erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## milkaschokoalde (29. August 2010)

Tausendwinter > all meiner Meinung nach... Sturmgipfel bin ich damals hin und her geflogen das war zu Naxx Zeiten da gab es eigentlich alles! Und Tausendwinter war damals auf meinem Server abundzu mal nen Saronit... Nun ist alles vorhanden auf dem Tausendwintersee und Sturmgipfel nichts mehr ;( P.S Eiskrone ist doof :-)


----------



## Parcibal (29. August 2010)

Hallo
mein kleine geheim tipp is ne höle in den sturmgipfeln, rechts neben Terasse der Schöpfer.
Da sind immer 3 Saronitvorkommen drinn und auch oft titan.
mfg


----------



## Mah_Boi (29. August 2010)

Karte mit Titanzeug

Karte mit Saronit

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja. 

(Gehört so ein Thread nich ins Berufeforum?)


----------



## Belty (29. August 2010)

Weder Eiskrone noch die Sturmgipfel.
Farm lieber in Tausend Winter und/oder im Scholazarbecken.

Edit: www.schneehasen.org
Nette Seite mit den Spawnpunkten usw.


----------



## Lisica (29. August 2010)

Ich wette um ein Dunkeleisenbier, dass noch 10 andere 1k vorschlagen und der überaus disskusionsfreudige und wahnsinnig kreative Thread sich bis Donnerstag hinzieht, obwohl schon alles gesagt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich würd dir 1k empfehlen, da gibts Titan und Saronit.

So fehlen noch 9 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (30. August 2010)

Fámeless schrieb:


> Im Sholazarbecken


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (30. August 2010)

Sholazar und Tausendwinter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlen noch 8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (30. August 2010)

Ich fand Eiskrone und Tausendwinter [7] immer am besten.
Aber Saro und Titan sind doch fast wertlos mittlerweile...^^


----------



## Icejumper (30. August 2010)

@TE

Wo wolltest Du Farmen gehen ??
Das kannst Du ja nun vergessen, nachdem das hier tausende gelesen haben wo es am besten zum Farmen ist, farmen die Dir nun alles wech.
Und beim Verkaufen haste gleich mal das nächste Problem, weil das AH nun von Titan und Saronit überfüllt ist.

Also ich würde meine Farmorte/Farmrouten NIEMALS anderen erzählen, denn dann farmen dort alle anderen und selber schaut man mit dem Ofenrohr in`s Gebirge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit meinte noch dazu: *ich würde auch nie sagen das ich in TausendWinter Titan farme*

LG und noch ne schöne Woche
...


----------



## Yinj (30. August 2010)

Wenns ums Saronit geht, keins von beiden dann gehste ins Becken da gibts unmengen an Saronit. In 2std über 30stacks gehabt )war nachts um 2uhr niemand war unterwegs alles war meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

und Titan mhm tausendwinter oder Sturmgipfel.


----------



## Ahramanyu (30. August 2010)

Ich verschiebe mal in den Sammelberufe-Bereich.


----------



## Starfros (30. August 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Wo wolltest Du Farmen gehen ??
> Das kannst Du ja nun vergessen, nachdem das hier tausende gelesen haben wo es am besten zum Farmen ist, farmen die Dir nun alles wech.
> ...



Es wird nicht mehr so viel gefarmt wie es mal war, einfach aus dem Grund weil die sachen nicht mehr viele benötigen. Hinsichtlich der Preise im AH ist dies auch zu sehen. 
Ernsthaft , in moment findet man vielmehr als vor einem halben jahr. 
Die Preise sind auch von einem anderen punkt her in die tiefegefallen weil kein CD mehr gibt auf irgendwelche Umwandlungen.
Ob man noch so das große Gold machen kann mit dem zeug ...naja.

Eher müsste man augen und ohren offen halten was Cata sagt im bezug der Berufe. 
Manchmal lohnt es sich sachen zu farmen und zu lagern.


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2010)

Freunde der Volksmusik, find ich echt clever von euch, dass ihr eure "Farmorte" bekanntgebt. Mit etwas Glück liest das jemand der zufällig auf eurem Server unterwegs ist und den Ort noch nie in Betracht gezogen hat. Und zack, haste nicht gesehen, hat man einen Konkurrenten mehr mit dem man sich auf seinen täglichen,herrlichen Farmrunden um sein Erz streiten darf, gibt ja noch nicht genug Leute die euch das wegfarmen *rofl*. Wobei, mir ist's egal, als Paladin mit 310% Mount ist man sowieso schneller als der Rest.

Im Ernst: Aufgrund der Gebietsarchitektur von Eiskrone eignet sich das Gebiet besser um zu farmen, denn dort kann man schön immer im Kreis fliegen und abbauen während in den Sturmgipfeln zu viele Berge rumstehen um ordentliche "Runden" drehen zu können.

Und zu denen die meinen Saronit und Titan lohnen nicht: Im Moment habt ihr recht. Aber sobald Cataclysm da ist, ein paar Wochen alt ist und die ersten Twinks, die heute noch nicht 80 sind, unterwegs sind, wird beides wieder einiges Wert werden, denn dann interessiert's praktisch keinen mehr selber in Nordend farmen zu gehen, da heißt's für alle schnell, schnell auf 80. Aber Berufe wollen dann doch alle wieder hochskillen, mit möglichst wenig Aufwand. Und jetzt ratet mal wo die Leute versuchen werden ihre Mats her zu bekommen, weil's am einfachsten geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ihr müsst euch nur mal die Preise von heutigen "älteren" Erzen und Kräutern ansehen um zu verstehen was ich meine...1 Stack Kupfererz um >10 Gold ist keine Seltenheit und dabei kommt kein Erz häufiger vor als Kupfer.


----------

